# New Tesla Battery size revealed



## zadiac (23/9/20)

The new cell size of the new Tesla battery has been revealed and I'm sorry to say, but vapers won't really benefit from it, unless you want a massive mod.
The size is 4680 (46w x 80h) and a big single battery mod will work, but dual battery mods will be a no-no using those. It will have 5x the power density (mAh or W/h) and will have 6x the power (Amps you can draw). Truly amazing (for electric cars) tech and I congratulate them on the innovation.
I'm not sure if the numbers are compared to 18650's or 21700's. Didn't see it in the video unless I missed it.

Here is the video

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/9/20)

zadiac said:


> The new cell size of the new Tesla battery has been revealed and I'm sorry to say, but vapers won't really benefit from it, unless you want a massive mod.
> The size is 46800 (46w x 80h) and a big single battery mod will work, but dual battery mods will be a no-no using those. It will have 5x the power density (mAh or W/h) and will have 6x the power (Amps you can draw). Truly amazing (for electric cars) tech and I congratulate them on the innovation.
> I'm not sure if the numbers are compared to 18650's or 21700's. Didn't see it in the video unless I missed it.
> 
> Here is the video




I'll just have to custom build a mod that can take one, and have MTL Vaping for a week on a single cell

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DavyH (23/9/20)

A lovely idea, but if one of these vents in your pocket they'll be looking for your bits in different provinces...

Edit: vaping gear

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## blujeenz (23/9/20)

blujeenz said:


> It will probably be in a form that wont be practical for vapers, like 35900.
> Chinese engineers are probably hovering over their CAD tablets, stylus in hand.





zadiac said:


> I'll just build the mod around that. No problem



Thought as much back in July.

Interested to see what mod you're going to come up with @zadiac

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## gavin (23/9/20)

Size is 46x80mm: https://cleantechnica.com/2020/09/22/everything-you-need-to-know-about-teslas-new-4680-battery-cell/

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Room Fogger (24/9/20)

I need to convert a electric drum set to take a couple of these for my brothers son, or his daughters crying doll, 
My favorite saying, never get mad, make a better plan to get even. (Add hysterical evil laughter here)  

But upgrading my new onsite pod, it’s not going to fit in one of the Trinity Alpha’s. 

And a small change to the floorplan and @JurgensSt can have his wife’s car changed into a replaceable battery one, should get more power and speed out of it as well, going to love the video of him flipping the car over to replace the batteries. .

Man the innovation of this guy is astounding, pity we were not able to entice him to to keep him in SA and supply the services from here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (25/9/20)

Room Fogger said:


> pity we were not able to entice him to to keep him in SA and supply the services from here.



I don't think he'd have gone this far if he stayed in SA. cANCer and BEEE would've prevented him from reaching the heights he has.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

